# What 75 gallon stock would you do?



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

*75 gallon stock?*​
Jd, firemouth, con1275.00%Jd, firemouth pair425.00%


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

I was planning on a jd, firemouth and convict. But am really considering a pair of firemouths in stead of the convict. What would you all do? Also, I will have a dither. Either giant danios or buenos aires tetras. Should I go with a small Pleco or a few of a type of catfish? Btw, I am interested to see the breeding habits of cichlids but am not interested in raising fry. I have heard that a Pleco and certain catfish will eat eggs at night...is this true and if so what types of bottom dwellers do this? Thanks for the help!!!


----------



## lp85253 (Sep 27, 2011)

striped raphael cat would go well with that crowd . ba's or giant danio either could work depending on the jd . most bottom dwellers eat eggs ..given the chance


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

No opinions at all?


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

I think theoretically you could pull off either stock list, but I also think you'd get more joy out of the pair with the jack.

If you can get them all when they're very young I think that this is definitely possible, just be aware that if you get a mix of males and females that the convict will try to breed with anything :lol:


----------



## Polarbear69 (Mar 2, 2012)

These four central americans are compatible and best to buy together as small juveniles. Hard to gauge sex when there small though and might create a breeding frenzy if they pair up. Many target fish to choose from such as silver dollars or tetras. JD=8 inches, Firemouth & salvini=6 inches and convicts=4 inches.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Polarbear69 said:


> convicts=4 inches.


Nope, try 6"

This is rare but not out of the realm of possibility


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

I have a JD, FM, & Con (all male) and 3 Filament Barbs in a 90 g. It's a lively tank.


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks guys, honestly I am leaning toward the firemouth pair. Problem is, they would e very small when purchased obviously making it impossible to sex. That Is the one thing holding me up. If I do go the convict route I would probably get the Dempsey and firemouth first then when I can sex the firemouth I'll get the same sexed convict. Either way I'm hoping to have fish/catfish that will pick off the eggs/fry during the night...


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

dwl0222 said:


> Thanks guys, honestly I am leaning toward the firemouth pair. Problem is, they would e very small when purchased obviously making it impossible to sex. That Is the one thing holding me up. If I do go the convict route I would probably get the Dempsey and firemouth first then when I can sex the firemouth I'll get the same sexed convict. Either way I'm hoping to have fish/catfish that will pick off the eggs/fry during the night...


The striped/spotted raphael will do that without blinking an eye :lol:


----------



## Polarbear69 (Mar 2, 2012)

Wow, you must have been feeding him some good steriods....lol. Happy fish usually grow bigger.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Polarbear69 said:


> Wow, you must have been feeding him some good steriods....lol. Happy fish usually grow bigger.


Let me give credit where it's due - this was on a thread on MFK for the "biggest con", certainly not my convict...

The biggest I've had was this brute who jumped out of the tank while I was at work one night... Only had him for 3 weeks...


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

"The striped/spotted raphael will do that without blinking an eye"

Hmmmm never kept one of those? Is there anything else that is maybe a little more active? Something like a pictus catfish or red tail black shark? Something that will be seen alot during the day. Btw those convict pics and the poll might be swaying me back anyway lol.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Pictus could work, I'd just worry about them being able to handle the abuse from a pair of cichlids


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok well I definitely don't want a fish that can't take a little rough housing now and then. I was actually just at my lfs and took a look at the striped Raphael. Very cool fish! I think if I were to get one he would take the spot of a Pleco as I don't want two bottom feeders that don't move much. I think my stock is leaning towards, 1 jack Dempsey, 1 convict, 1 firemouth, 8 or so giant danios, 1 striped raphael, and if I can find something maybe 1 other bottom dweller that is more active.


----------



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

Well the thing about catfish is that in the wild, catfish are ambush predators. When I say this I mean that they lie in wait in a cave most of the time and ambush their prey when they swim by. So therefore catfish that hide in their caves are just exhibiting natural behavior.

In terms of bottom feeders that are more active... Maybe a red tailed shark?


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Oh yeah I completely understand that it's natural behavior. I'm no expert by any means but I have had a few plecos here and there. I understand that it's normal and accept that. I know they serve their purpose, I just don't want two fish that I'll only see rarely. Yeah I was thinking about the red tailed black shark...I have had them before with not much luck but I'm more experienced now. I also think that would give me alot of variation throughout the tank...


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok so if I go with a con, firemouth and jd do I need to worry about the sex of all 3? Can they all cross breed with eachother or just the con and firemouth. Also what order would be best to get them if not possible to get all at once?


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

Scroll down to see a Firecon: http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/showthread.php?238790-firemouth-X-convict-crossbreeding. 
Interesting mutt. No fish store will want them.

Scroll a bit for a Conjack: http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/viewtopic.php?t=199393&start=0 
Look away. Just look away.

Sixth pic from top is another Firecon: http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Cichlid, Misc XXXIII.htm 
Another interesting mutt. I'm sure the temperament is sweet. 

Not sure if JDs are cross-fertile with FMs. If they are, there's a fish on here who might be one: http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/f...ms/showthread.php?302272-Jack-Dempsey-Hybrids
Not an improvement on either parent.

For the most peaceful tank, three females would be ideal but hard to pull off. Sexing Cons is easy, JDs less so but doable. It's tricky with FMs. Lots of folks say they can. I have my doubts.

I'm not sure about this, but I'd get the JD last. If they get established first they might decide they don't want any roommates.


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

**** lol, now I don't know what to do. Although if I have a Raphael cat he should take care of te eggs for me. I kno I can sex a convict. What's the best way for a firemouth especially if they are small?


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

I was at the lfs and they had a tank of firemouths...a few had very very bright red under the mouth and the others were very dull. Would the bright ones typically be male?


----------



## Polarbear69 (Mar 2, 2012)

Two jack dempseys, 3 black convicts & 2 salvinis all juveniles about an inch or less. I prefer to raise them as young ones all similar in size so that get use to one another. Not sure of the sexes yet.


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Sorry polarbear, not sure I Understand the point of your post?


----------



## Polarbear69 (Mar 2, 2012)

Brightness of colors usually mean happy fish with males more colorful than females. Dull color fish are stressed in those little tanks at local fish stores as when i recently obtained my fish, their colors vastly improved.


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey guys it's been a while since posting in this thread but I have been thinking...I might be leaning towards just a jd and firemouth. Thinking this would give them more space, less to argue about. While also allowing for more dither fish. Now my question is, longterm will the firemouth be able to stand up to a jd one on one rather than having a convict to Help disperse any aggression? I figure with just a jd and firemouth, I should be ok to house a nice shoal of giant danios (maybe 8-10?). And a Pleco. Sound ok? Any thoughts?


----------



## Tiktaalik Owner (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd skip the Pleco unless it stays under 10". The common ones get as big as your arm. "Algae eater" my eye. :x

Convicts are typically tougher than FMs (or anything), so that might be a better choice. A FM could work fine, especially with GDs. I find that the more rocks & plants I have, the less my JD notices the FM.


----------



## dwl0222 (Mar 6, 2011)

Yeah I have a rubberlipped Pleco in a 36 gallon that I would move into the 75, or I would get a bristlenose. Both top out at about 5 inches. So what do u think would be better in a 75? Just a jd and firemouth or those two with a convict? I like the firemouth better than a convict as far as coloration.


----------

